# Solid core door! What's it good for?



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Like the title says, I found a guy with three solid core commercial doors he wants to give away. They are 3×9 footers.

I plan to make a workbench out of part of one.

My question is what can I do with the others? I don't want to be greedy but if I can recycle them, I will most likely bring all three home. I called a friend to ask if he wants one, but haven't heard back from him.

I have at my disposal a 10 inch table saw, planer, and a skill saw that I can use to cut them into smaller pieces. Space in my garage is limited so ripping them into 12 inch wide widths might be a good option. Or…

So, a little brainstorming if you don't mind…

Solid core doors…what are they good for?


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

I made a desk top out of one about 25 years ago. It's still in use.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

glue 2 or 3 together to make a heavier and thicker work bench.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have no idea what type of wood the doors are constructed out of.
Is it fair to say the inner portion of the door will be pine of some sorts? I guess what concerns me is I will wind up with something that is of no use if I cut it up.

Guess I will find out tomorrow. I am thinking about taking my saw and rough cut one door that I will use for the work bench so I can see what's inside.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

some of the solid core doors are still veneered, so you may not know whats inside. Worst case is you'd have to edge it like you would plywood.

Edit: Commercial doors especially (talking about veneered)


----------



## adaughhetee (Jan 20, 2011)

Router table top? Table saw out-feed?


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

I used two to create work surfaces and that has worked out really well. One thing I would be wary of is planing them. I have always gone by the saying unless its solid wood it doesn't go through the jointer or planer but maybe someone will correct me on this.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Work tables and benches and desk tops are what I've used them for. Mine were all cored with MDF. Heavy!!!!
Another idea would be to make an assembly table and set of assembly rails.


----------



## joebloe (Feb 13, 2012)

Some solid core doors the core is partical board.If you cut them you will need to cap them off and seal .


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

"Solid core door" is a little misleading. It means no big air spaces. (Some hollow core doors are eggcrate construction and the "crate" part is corrugated paper.) A solid core door, heavy like you can imagine it is solid wood, may well be particle board. I have seen some where the particle board is way less dense in the middle but typical close to the surface.

Think what doors are designed to do: Stay flat and true. They don't have to have any particular stiffness past that requirement. Therefore, spanning a couple of file cabinets, they're great. Work bench top supported by a framework, super. Shelves, not as worthy as their thickness would suggest.

Still, if you take them home, you cannot be accused of hoarding. They have uses. I have some doors that surround my compressor, as noise abatement. (Hollow core; I'm no Charles Atlas.) Another one is the tabletop on which my vacuum bag lives.

If you rip these, I'd suggest a good sharp blade in your skilsaw, clamped straightedge, and masking tape on the cut line to prevent tearout on the top.

I think my brainstorm has degenerated into harmless wind.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the brainstormin' session. I am heading out to pick them up. Sometimes free isn't all it is made out to be because the Houston area Woodcraft store is just off the beaten trail I will be following!


----------



## BelleCityWW (May 28, 2007)

I have used Solid Core Doors for Bench tops, Shop Counter tops, Outfeed Table, Assembly Table. There are several shop uses for them.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

I made a lathe stand out of one piece of folding solid core doors (here).

A second piece I intend to use as a miter saw bench later this summer after I get the garage rewired.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I have made a medium sized conference/worktable for an office out of one. You can obviously use them for any sort of top.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

My radial arm saw table is a solid door. Been on there for years.


----------



## sixstring (Apr 4, 2012)

I dare say you could build just about anything with solidcore doors. Like the rest, I've used them for workbench tops and desk tops. They can be used vertically as well as table legs or supports. Not familiar with commercial doors but I'm guessing it's MDF thru and thru with some kind of veneer on top, probabliy almost an 1/8" thick?

Hang on to the stuff. As you build your workbench, the ideas should start flowing…


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Well…
I brought two of the doors home. I am disappointed in them. I guess I was expecting too much from something free. They have been outside in the weather. I chose the top two.

I took a couple of pics with my cell phone so you can see what they look like "As is, where is". :-(

They are dirty so I gave them a bath. They immediately look a lot better. It appears the outer skin is either mahogany or oak. The inside is particle board from what I can see. The bottom of one door had been trimmed off so the particle board was showing. Regardless, they are heavy!

Thanks for aal the project suggestions. I will keep them in mind. Who knows, there may be a coffee table in my future.

So far, I plan to cut one in half, then trim to fit as I rebuild my table saw outfeed table so it can be used for anything else short of blacksmithing! 

Pics coming later.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have decided that part of one of the doors is plenty for me. Since it is gong to be about 48×34 and 1 7/8 inch thick, there will be plenty of support under it after I get finished with it. Bought a couple of 2×10's today and started cutting them up and ripping the legs. Then I cut the door down to the finished size. Well, I be danged. I measured diagonally both ways and the tape measures exactly the same. Guess I got it square…all with a straight edge and a skill saw. That door is solid particle board with veneer on the outside . Heavy, heavy.

I have some white Formica rough cut and ready to glue down. I just ran out of daylight. I have gone over the surface of the door with an orbital sander and 60 grit pad. I think it is ready to be glued.


----------

